# New members to the Grumpy Farm



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

Grumpy Farmsdde21 welcomes to the world our first Mallard Indian Runner / Blue Swedish baby duckling's.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Those are some cute ducklings!


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

I know it's a chicken forum, but I just saw a link on here after I posted for the water fowl forum. So thank you for looking and liking them. Grumpy...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What pretty shiny feathers they have! Very cute!


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Congratulations on your new arrivals!


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

Got up this morning to yet another duckling.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Awe!! Look at the face of the darkest one on the right.....so precious!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute !


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats! Something to NOT be grumpy about. Lol


----------

